# ohio river rules regs?



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm new to fishing out of a boat. I just got a boat this year, 16ft 93 lund w an old chrysler. Anyhow, i fished the river for bass a couple of times w a friend but we always went to Tanners creek to put in. I'd like to put in a public landing or Schmidt field and try to catch some cats or hybrids or pretty much whatever is biting. Can anyone tell me where to find the rules and regs for the cincy area? Keep in mind that i have never owned a boat before so the basic info is valuable to me. Such as where to go to keep away from barges, etc.

Also, if anyone from the cincy are is expeirenced in boating and catfishing the cincy area and currently lacks a boat or just wants to go with me, i would be more than willing to take you and provide the boat, gas, etc, in exchange for your knowledge and expierence. I live in sharonville and catch and release everything i catch but don't care if you want to keep what we catch. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Rules and regulations are pretty standard on the Ohio River, barges have the right of way they mainly stay in the channel or the center portion of the river, the river is marked with red and green cans, red cans are for going up river and green cans are for going down river, as an example if your going upriver from the red can to the bank or the Kentucky shoreline is the area that the barges cannot travel they need to stay in between those red and green cans.

If you get in there way they will hit you with a blast from the air horn, early warning that you are too close if they hang on the horn they are telling you that you need to get out of there way.

I've been fishing the Ohio a long time and still to this day I give those guys all kinds of room, they still make me nervous and that is a good thing in my book, I have personally witnessed people that have challenged them to a game of chicken fisherman drifting in the barge channel and with that much tonnage pushing up or down there is no boat that is going to go face to face with one of them, give them plenty of room and you will be Ok.

The state puts out a free publication called the Ohio River fishing guide, tells all about the history of the Ohio how to lock thru in the locks and fishing the Ohio River in general also you can go to this site http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/ohriver/tabid/2399/Default.aspx ....................Doc


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

ck your pm's


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

The public ramp downtown is FREE!! only problem is the river has to be 28 ft or lower to lauch your boat safely. There are 2 small concret wall that block the current but no tie up feature. So once the river get over the wall the current can slam your boat or motor on the wall, not good. 
Schmidt ramp is $10 to launch but can tie up and launch about any level if the current is not too fast. There are many spots to fish for catfish around down town. Anchor out of the channel, should have no problems. Tight lines.


----------



## Oldguy1 (Oct 16, 2007)

A bit of advise,if you dont have an electric trolling motor,get one.it could save your life should your main engine fail.I have an old chrysler myself,a 1984 15hp.bought it brand new.what a peice of junk!I used it 3 or 4 yrs.and retired it.had nothing but problems with it.If your motor is a pull start model,check and see if it has a plastic starter gear.if it does,be carefull with it.make sure the gear is fully engaged into the flywheel by pulling the starter rope slowly,then use sharp hard pulls.do not pull the rope out to its end! I think i broke 2 of them.might be a good idea to get a spare before you need one.
As far as boating the river,get a boaters guide and learn the rules..stay alert at all times dont let your guard down for a second!barges aint got brakes.when underway watch for junk in your path.just use good common sense,and air on the side of caution and you will be fine.
Good luck,and have fun.there aint nuthin better than boating and fishing the ohio...!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Also, fishing the river has it's own challenges. Debris, current and underwater obstructions are all things that you may or may not run into in a lake. Current especialy. Make sure you have enough anchor (the "river" anchors you see at Bass Pro usually don't cut it) and rope. I prefer to run a section of chain on the anchor end to help protect the line and help the anchor bite. Get one that can release as the river is probably lined with stuck anchors, including one of mine.
One BIG thing that drives me crazy is the on-the-water etiquette that seems to be a thing of the past. Don't go roaring past someone between them and the bank and wake them. Also, use your head when boating after dark- obstructions are hard to see. Barges are poorly lit and can "jump out" at you when running down the river. Stay off to the side. And #1- when you approach an oncoming boat, make a VERY OBVIOUS turn to avoid them Don't just swing a little wide- make it apparent that you are turning to avoid them. I can't tell you the number of times I've done it correctly and the guy coming at me continues to steer right at me. I've wound up turning 90 degrees to avoid people. Make it CLEAR you are turning. 
Common sense. The river is easier to run than a lake IMHO as long as you use your head. 

UFM82


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks to everyone for all the useful info. Member Truck was kind enough to take me out last Sunday on his own boat and show me the ropes. It was greatly appreciated. I plan to go out this sunday, if you see me i will be in an older brown lund tyee 2 with a white top. Thanks again for all the info


----------

